# Valet Magic Vs Shocking Nissan GT-R



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This was booked in as the owner felt the car was starting to lack its colour and gloss.

AND BOY WAS HE RIGHT :doublesho
I am sure the pics will do all the talking and more...



























































































































































































































































































































































GT-R detailing at its best.​


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

great turnaround Robbie, that was bad.

More pics of new unit please.....


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

bloody hell, that was a mess


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

The worst ones are always have the most satisfying result 

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> great turnaround Robbie, that was bad.
> 
> More pics of new unit please.....


As soon as its empty mate I will get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Fab job Robbie. Lovely car. You could dive into those reflections they are so deep! Well done bud.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic results.:thumb: How the hell does paint manage to get that bad so quickly ? crazy


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ChrisST said:


> Fantastic results.:thumb: How the hell does paint manage to get that bad so quickly ? crazy


Bad wash technique and a non lined cover :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cullers said:


> Fab job Robbie. Lovely car. You could dive into those reflections they are so deep! Well done bud.


Cheers Roy :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one Robbie, I've not seen a GT-R that bed before.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

You would think if you owned a 100,000 dollar supercar, you could invest a couple hundred bucks in a pressure washer, foam lance, two buckets, and suds


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

That was some mess, nice turnaround:thumb::thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

That was a horrible mess. Looks fantastic now. Great turnaround. Must be very satisfying!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awww, stunning! Robbie, gimme a job!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely work, that was quite a mess. Lovely japanese butterpaint :thumb:

Your unit is looking quite good also.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around there mate that was a mess looks how it should now stunning


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

what the hell was he washing it with!! a sponge scourer!??!

great turnaround... must be nice to work on a great car that shows such an improvement after you've done... and also if the owner contines to wash with 2000 grit paper it gives you more work!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Jesus!

Great result


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

50/50 photos says it all. Brilliant.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hideous state for such a recent car......

Lovely turnaround.. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy molly batman that was ruddy terrible for such a new car, nice turnaround Robster :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Holy molly batman that was ruddy terrible for such a new car, nice turnaround Robster :thumb:


It was a little swirly :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work bud love the new unit


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> nice work bud love the new unit


Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## toledo (May 11, 2010)

That is the problem with Black :doublesho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nothing like earning your money nasty... great finish. Did u use the magic swirl removing clay I was telling u about?!!!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

How can you let such a car get into that state!!!????!?!
Very nice afters!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome transformation Robbie, nothing like correcting the paintwork of a motor maintained with a yard broom!!!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet motor, how could the owner be anything other than well impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job and lovely motor!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Awesome transformation Robbie, nothing like correcting the paintwork of a motor maintained with a yard broom!!!


The paint is so soft on a GTR that a cheap microfibre can do damage... :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> The paint is so soft on a GTR that a cheap microfibre can do damage... :doublesho


Indeed you can and thats why it has taken me a long time with tests and combos to perfect my GT-R technique :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice one Robbie. Looks a million times better! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ANOTHER Datsun! LMAO

cracking work. that was shocking!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> ANOTHER Datsun! LMAO
> 
> cracking work. that was shocking!


As is the one I am working on now :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely work on this one Robbie - you really are a GTR whore :thumb:

Looks fantastic fella


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great correction Robbie,unit looks spot on aswell chap.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow what a mess that was, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome turnaround !!


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

That car was in need of a serious makeover!!!!! Superior Job Well Done!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rsam (Feb 26, 2008)

wow that was bad!! amazing finish after though


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Very rewarding indeed :thumb:nice work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Lovely work on this one Robbie - you really are a GTR whore :thumb:
> 
> Looks fantastic fella


I've done 1 or 2 :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just reading this thread again, and I cannot believe how easy these swirl up! Either bad wash technique, or really REALLY soft paint!

How many stages did it take? One of the 50/50s still has some defects, but then it's spot on further down, so assuming it was at least a 2 stage correcting


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

great job, the red GTR I had was not as bad but the swirling on these cars can get out of hand


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Kosovans have been at it Rob......!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> The Kosovans have been at it Rob......!


Or 10 :lol:

If you get a chance to pop over before 3pm tomorrow mate you wont be disappointed to what I have in at the min :thumb:
Bring ya camera :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:
That was in a truely shocking state :doublesho


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Cracking job it was a mess :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

how in the hell did it get in that state, car wash and pan scrub?

A great job by you though, bringing back some much need gloss and depth to the finish, well done.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is how correction work is done! awesome job! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:doublesho WTF!! who has been washing that and with what is more to the point, bet the owners face was real picture...

As a GTR fan must have brought a tear to your eye seeing that....

Hope you gave some tips for future or just bring it back every 2 weeks:thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

wow... that was bad. great turn around on an amazing looking car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice finish to begin with, dont know what all the fuss is about:lol:

Cracking turnround Mr magic sir:thumb:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

My god Robbie has he only been getting it washed at TESCOS :doublesho:doublesho top job as always though mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

great work!:thumb: the paint looked as if it was about 20 years old in places lol how did it get in such bad shape in so little time?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments guys.

And just so you know about 80% of this damage was caused by a car cover :doublesho :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

great work


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing work, nice car... shocking to see it in that state!

I like the unit... a man after my own heart... nice little sound set up you have.

I cant function without decent music in the background


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent work, do the GTRs have soft paint or something? Always seems to be loads of them having paint corrections.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

what a great job! Well done


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great job, what had been washing it with grit?:doublesho


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic. One of my dream cars:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewerty said:


> Excellent work, do the GTRs have soft paint or something? Always seems to be loads of them having paint corrections.


Soft indeed mate :wall:


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

great turnaround robbie perfection as per usual


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic results there.

What was the LSP? I'd assume something with paint that soft is screaming for G-tecnic/Nanolex etc?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ zaino probably...
awesome work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

LSP was, as always Zaino.

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> :doublesho WTF!! who has been washing that and with what is more to the point, bet the owners face was real picture...
> 
> As a GTR fan must have brought a tear to your eye seeing that....
> 
> Hope you gave some tips for future or just bring it back every 2 weeks:thumb:


I must say Jim with all the GT-Rs I have done and thats 51 of the buggers now this is by far the worst :doublesho
As with every customer that leaves Magic Towers he was given a full low down on a very safe wash technique :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Got to get more Audi's your way  and get you off these GT-rs LOL

Nice write up and great fix as always

G


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Got to get more Audi's your way  and get you off these GT-rs LOL
> 
> Nice write up and great fix as always
> 
> G


Its not all bad G. I have a stunning RS6 booked in soon


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work and this is one of most difficult paint corrections to make in a car , solid japanese black...

You are a true GT-R Specialist detailer , 51...:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> Superb work and this is one of most difficult paint corrections to make in a car , solid japanese black...
> 
> You are a true GT-R Specialist detailer , 51...:doublesho


Thank you, 60 now :lol: :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thank you, 60 now :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


You detailed more GT-R than the ones we have here in Portugal


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> You detailed more GT-R than the ones we have here in Portugal


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

wow that was bad. Nice work


----------

